# Grain mill advantages



## falcon250 (9/5/14)

G'day all,

I'm currently using a Corona grain mill and am wondering if the other mills available produce better results, any comments always greatly appreciated!

Cheers,

angry6.


----------



## stakka82 (9/5/14)

I have a keg king mill with ozito spade handle drill, smashes 10kg in under ten minutes, not sure how the coronas go.


----------



## warra48 (9/5/14)

Lots of brewers have used the Corona with reasonable results. However, it is not a mill specifically designed for milling grain for brewing.
There are also lots who use an imported mill such as crankanstein (check spelling).
Personally, I use one of the original MillMasters from site sponsor mashmaster, and it is a great mill.
Their latest release is the MashMaster MiniMill, and it has had great reports from lots of brewers on here. My son-in-law uses one, and he's very happy with his.

An investment in a quality mill is not that cheap, but if you buy the right one, it will last you a lifetime.


----------



## mrsupraboy (12/5/14)

On the brew strong show they said the corona mills would sieze up under to much load as it doesnt use ball bearings. Could of heard wrong tho


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/14)

Spend the $$$ on a decent mill with adjustable stainless rollers.


----------



## RobB (9/6/14)

A corona mill has a rotating disk which grinds the grain and will also shred a lot of the husk. A roller mill crushes, rather than grinds, and this will leave your husks more intact. Whole husks will give you less chance of a stuck sparge. For BIAB, it probably wouldn't matter as much.

Plenty of brewers have used corona mills successfully, but I would recommend a roller mill if your budget extends that far.


----------



## black_labb (9/6/14)

I used a Corona mill happily when brewing BIAB but find a roller mill gives better result in my recirculating system as it relies on a grain bed forming. When using the corona mill it was much more likely to get a stuck/restricted runoff which could lead to overflowing wort making the floor sticky. I meant to put a float switch to shutoff the pump but haven't bothered since getting a proper mill as flow through the grain bed is much more predictable (though I still avoid much rye after that one time... very sticky mess)


----------



## mrsupraboy (10/6/14)

Finally received my mill. Know can't wait to use it


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/6/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Finally received my mill. Know can't wait to use it


You will not be able to buy enough grain to satisfy your crushing habbit


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/6/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Finally received my mill. Know can't wait to use it


What did you buy


----------



## mrsupraboy (10/6/14)

I bought the 3*roller monster mill


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/6/14)

Nice.

You will need to sort your gap out. Will depend lot on speed. 

There are other tricks to getting a better crush. But you will need to run a few first to bed it in.

You want prpb about 30% flour,but this will depend on if your BIAB,manifold,false bottom etc

A little trick for getting a good crush but keeping whole husks for sparging is to wet your grains first. Use about 100-150mls of water to 5kg, stir it in a bucket and let for 10mins. You want just enough water for the husks to soften but not wet the kernel. To much water will make a mess of your rollers.

Enjoy your new addiction.


----------

